# Cosmetology Industry in Dubai



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a friend who is looking to move to Dubai and was wondering what the job prospects are in the cosmetology industry. He is a British national who has been living and working in Cape Town for the last 10 years.

Is there anybody on this forum who works in this industry who might be able to help? We have general questions about what the pay range, benefits, etc is. How easy or difficult would it be to find a job in this industry at this moment, etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Anybody in HR that might be able to help??


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Can't see him being able to make a living working behind the Clinique counter in Debenhams.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Can't see him being able to make a living working behind the Clinique counter in Debenhams.


Perhaps I should've elaborated a little more. 
He is the Regional Manager for a company that distributes professional hair care products. So, he is looking for a corporate managerial level position. 
I'm just trying to help a friend out and do a little bit of research about the market conditions in an industry such as this. So I'm hoping that someone from HR who has some information can help.


----------

